# Help me decide where to put my main seating



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, so I am settled on where I will layout my home theater in our open floorplan basement. See the layout below: 

Currently, I have my first row at around 14' (to viewer's head) from the screen. The room is 28' long and at the 14' mark, I have room for a 2nd row on a riser, and a 3rd row bar with barstools with ample room to the back wall. At this distance, I assume I should have a 125" screen (per THX) which I taped off today. Looked good. (My speakers are about 2' into the room, so I'm probably 10 1/2' from the tweeters, so in audio terms, I'm not at the 1/2 mark in the room). Here is my question, how does one decide where to out the main listening position??? For two channel listening, I prefer to err on the side of nearfield listening so the room interaction isn't an issue. I'm happy seated at 14' or even a touch closer. I'm sure the best bass is behind me a tad, but it seems to sound good to my ear. I've read from many subwoofer manufacturers that they recommend a sweet-spot seating 2/3 into the room for ideal bass. This would put my front row at 18.66' and would require a huge 167" screen to hit THX's recommendation (probably too big for my 8' ceilings). This would also throw off my 3 rows, unless I put bean bags in front, and risers behind me. I'd appreciate your comments, especially those with dedicated theater experience.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried doing the sub crawl to find out where your sub is best postioned?


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

You really don't want to be sitting in the middle of the room (smooth bass response will tough to achieve), but that looks pretty difficult to avoid. Would another foot and a half forward be acceptable?


----------



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Have you tried doing the sub crawl to find out where your sub is best postioned?


Not yet. I've held off because I could put the sub at my current seating location, then find the ideal spot for the sub to that seat. But it would be a different sweet spot if my row were located elsewhere. 

I probably owe it to myself to try it. I'm more curious where I should start in the way of my row, then I can dot he crawl to dial it all in to that spot.


----------



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

kevin360 said:


> You really don't want to be sitting in the middle of the room (smooth bass response will tough to achieve), but that looks pretty difficult to avoid. Would another foot and a half forward be acceptable?


I'm sure I could scoot up some. My current screen is 105", so it calls for my seating to be at the 11'7" mark. 

coming in a little makes the 2 channel sound awesome and makes room interaction not relevant which is a huge plus. 

Wouldn't coming closer to the front wall be worse for bass impact? It also makes for a small screen size for the 2nd and 3rd rows, which isn't a huge deal since I've got the good seat


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it possible to move your seating position maybe a foot or two forward or backwards? I'm thinking it might make a difference but I don't know if it will be optimum or not but it might be enough to be better.


----------



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Is it possible to move your seating position maybe a foot or two forward or backwards? I'm thinking it might make a difference but I don't know if it will be optimum or not but it might be enough to be better.


Are you thinking the 14' mark isn't the best spot for the 1st row? Sounds like either 12' or 16-17' would be better in your opinion. 

Is it better to be closer or further?


If this were your room, what distance would you shoot for with the 1st row?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I agree with Kevin that being in the middle is not a good idea... If you move closer will you be happy with being closer to your screen? I tend to move a bit closer to get the middle of the theater view but you may not like that. I would get a chair and move it forward and see if you are happy with being closer... If not hen try moving further back and see how you like it. Are your seats recliners? If they are not then no matter what someone is not going to be in an ideal seating area.


----------



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Well, I agree with Kevin that being in the middle is not a good idea... If you move closer will you be happy with being closer to your screen? I tend to move a bit closer to get the middle of the theater view but you may not like that. I would get a chair and move it forward and see if you are happy with being closer... If not hen try moving further back and see how you like it. Are your seats recliners? If they are not then no matter what someone is not going to be in an ideal seating area.


I currently have a row of 3 theater chairs that recline. I had the row back further and have found myself coming forward for better near-field 2 channel listening. I could come forward more which would make my current 105" screen the correct size for the 1st row which would be good from a number of perspectives. (I've debated getting a larger screen, but if my first row is closer, that won't be necessary). 

I've just seen a ton of dedicated theaters that seem to have the first row so far back, I've been a little confused. If in fact closer is better, it would cancel out a lot of the room interaction making acoustic treatment simpler. 

My primary concern is whether or not moving forward reduce the bass impact? (Ie. JL Audio recommending you sit 2/3 into the room for the fathom f113)

If that's not the case, I may have my answer.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

The room center is essentially the focus of all of the room modes, making it the most uneven point in the room with respect to bass. If you moved forward ~1.5' (perhaps, up to 2'), neither the first nor second row will occupy the center. Moving back is not possible. I have 3' between the bar stools which comprise the third row in my room and any less would be problematic.


----------



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

kevin360 said:


> The room center is essentially the focus of all of the room modes, making it the most uneven point in the room with respect to bass. If you moved forward ~1.5' (perhaps, up to 2'), neither the first nor second row will occupy the center. Moving back is not possible. I have 3' between the bar stools which comprise the third row in my room and any less would be problematic.


I will try moving forward a couple feet and see what it sounds like.


----------

